# This has got to be dodgy, right?



## RubyToogood (Feb 29, 2012)

I bought an Orange San Francisco from Prepaymania on Amazon last March.

It now no longer recognises the charger when plugged in and doesn't charge. I've tried changing the battery, and took it to a shop to get a new lead, where the guy plugged it into various things, couldn't get a response from it, and said he thought it was to do with the motherboard, and did I want him to have a go at repairing it?

I remembered it was probably within the manufacturer's warranty and emailed Prepaymania. They responded that I could take it along with the invoice (not that they sent me one, what I have is a despatch note) to


> any mobile phone repair centre for repair free of charge providing it is a manufacturers fault & not damage caused to the handset. Although we do not recommend any particular repair centre, as an example of where you can go, The Carphone Warehouse have their own repair centre. These are located nationwide or you can even take the handset to an Orange shop.


If I take it to Carphone Warehouse or Orange, they'll tell me to fuck off, blatantly, won't they?

Or I can return it to Prepaymania but this may take 4-5 weeks.

Hm.


----------



## sumimasen (Feb 29, 2012)

You bought it from them so it's their responsibility. 4-5 weeks in MY experience is the norm, both carphonewarehouse and o2 in the past had me waiting that long.


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 29, 2012)

Also I suspect the fact I unlocked it from Orange means I voided the warranty (having dug around a bit on the internet and found a surprisingly large quantity of bad reviews for Prepaymania eg on Money Saving Expert).


----------



## audiotech (Feb 29, 2012)

In my experience Carphone Warehouse will only tell you to fuck off if you happened to drop the phone yourself and bugger the screen. They will then say it will cost you £55 and at that point you can tell them to fuck off.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 1, 2012)

Well I am going to go to Orange and try it, and see just how hard the assistant laughs.

Otherwise, I might just get the dodgy bloke in the booth in the post office to have a go. It doesn't come across like there's much hope of getting Prepaymania to do anything, and I have had nearly a year out of it.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 1, 2012)

RubyToogood said:


> Well I am going to go to Orange and try it, and see just how hard the assistant laughs.
> 
> Otherwise, I might just get the dodgy bloke in the booth in the post office to have a go. It doesn't come across like there's much hope of getting Prepaymania to do anything, and I have had nearly a year out of it.


TBF you haven't even tried to get them to do anything about it. 

This is someone who's got one off Orange, but the rules will still apply. Don't forget to take down details of who you speak to and record any posting of phones etc that goes on and take copies of your delivery note if they want you to send the original.

http://android.modaco.com/topic/347077-orange-warranty-period-and-zte-warranty-period/


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 1, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> TBF you haven't even tried to get them to do anything about it.
> This is someone who's got one off Orange, but the rules will still apply. Don't forget to take down details of who you speak to and record any posting of phones etc that goes on and take copies of your delivery note if they want you to send the original.
> 
> http://android.modaco.com/topic/347077-orange-warranty-period-and-zte-warranty-period/


 
This was the MSE thread I read, makes pretty discouraging reading and I need my phone, I don't want to have to wait for over a month and then have them tell me for some reason they won't do anything:
http://forum.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=761273


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 1, 2012)

RubyToogood said:


> This was the MSE thread I read, makes pretty discouraging reading and I need my phone, I don't want to have to wait for over a month and then have them tell me for some reason they won't do anything:
> http://forum.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=761273


You're going to have to get a cheap spare probably no matter what - even the matey in the high street would likely have to open it up and then order parts. Hasn't anyone got a nice sturdy spare phone they could lend you in the meantime?


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes, han's offered me one. It's just things like having GPS and stuff. It's not a good time for me to be having phone trouble really.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 1, 2012)

NB, if I end up having to buy a new one, which I can't really afford to do, what would be the best equivalent? I'm assuming technology has moved on again. Been happy with the OSF but wouldn't mind a larger screen.


----------



## Fingers (Mar 1, 2012)

HTC Wildfire is not too shabby Ruby and has a slightly bigger screen.  Having played with the San Fran and the Wildfire I would say the Wildfire is slightly better. Both can be picked up second hand fairly cheaply if you are a bit skinto


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 1, 2012)

RubyToogood said:


> Also I suspect the fact I unlocked it from Orange means I voided the warranty (having dug around a bit on the internet and found a surprisingly large quantity of bad reviews for Prepaymania eg on Money Saving Expert).



The warranty is irrelevant. Sales of Goods Act is your friend.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 1, 2012)

RubyToogood said:


> Yes, han's offered me one. It's just things like having GPS and stuff. It's not a good time for me to be having phone trouble really.


 







RubyToogood said:


> NB, if I end up having to buy a new one, which I can't really afford to do, what would be the best equivalent? I'm assuming technology has moved on again. Been happy with the OSF but wouldn't mind a larger screen.


I got a Galaxy Ace free on a 24 month contract - £15 pm. How long has your contract left to run/how much do you spend on credit?


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 1, 2012)

Carphone Warehouse initially said they'd repair it, no problem, then decided they didn't repair that model. The Orange shop said they don't take in repairs.

Meanwhile Prepaymania say that unlocking it does void the warranty.

So I am going to get matey in the booth to have a go and if he fails, buy another phone. Not from Prepaymania, funnily enough.


----------

